# [Aporte] Información sobre chips Gate COF



## D@rkbytes

Les proporciono esta información muy importante que he ido recopilando sobre los chip COF (*C*hip *O*n *F*ilm)
O sea, esos pequeños chips que se usan para multiplexar las señales digitales de imagen en los paneles LCD.
No se trata de información sobre cómo funcionan, sino de los puntos de prueba para sus voltajes de operación.
Más que nada se incluyen fotos de los COF laterales que muchas veces llegan a fallar por pistas rotas sobre el vidrio del LCD.
Cuando esto sucede se podrán notar fallas como pantalla en blanco, oscurecimiento progresivo o líneas horizontales de colores, entre otras.
Lo que se suele hacer ante estos casos es, realizar un puente con alambre muy fino desde la tarjeta T-CON hasta el punto que perdió su voltaje en el chip COF.

Esta información les será muy útil cuando necesiten encarar este tipo de fallas en los LCD de los televisores actuales.

Nota importante: No olviden que se deben descargar todos los archivos para poder descomprimir el contenido con WinRAR.


----------



## Maxi2021

Hola*. ¿T*endrás información del cof nt39860h-c6526a/a*?*
*N*o lo puedo encontrar por ningún lado*. D*esde ya*,* muchas gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

No, y no creo que encuentres datos porque ese chip COF no tiene puntos de prueba.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Te agradezco la info proporcionada, es difícil conseguir info detallada y por ende, no me animo a reparar fallos en COF de las TV, Espero me ayude a commprender y diagnosticar estas fallas porque he leido que cortando algunos pines del COF, se arreglan los fallos en las TV pero se dañan las resoluciones... de HD a 720...
*Actualización:*
Adjunto nuevos diagramas COF, para complementar...


----------



## forall

hola
gracias por la informacion pero hay algunas fotos que salen muy pequeñas y al ampliarlas para verlas, no se ven bien.
un saludo


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Aquí las podes ver en alta resolución: son las que subí aquí.









						COF/TAB Flying Line Figures - LCD TV Repair Machine
					

COF/TAB Flying Line, Flying Wire Figures for LCD LED TV screen repairing. Please search the number you want! 1)RM76320FB-61A 2)NT39567H-C5251A 3)NT39538H-C1272A 4)RM76370FC-80K 5)NT39565H-C5263A 6)NT39563H-C6502A 7)RM76311FC-805 8)RM76153FJ-OAI 9)NT61302H-C5290A 10)RM76A30FA-906...



					lcd-repair-machine.com


----------



## maximominimo2020

Hola gente. tengo un problema, les comento, compre la tarjeta tcom MT3151A05-5-XC-5 y o lo venden son el chip cof o  con el chip cof cortado en la parte que va soldada a la pantalla. quisiera saber algun lugar donde se pueda comprar  el chip cof caracteristica: ( LCD conductor (COF/TAB) IC: RM92371FD-81A RM92371FD-81, preferentemente de ARGENTINA. Gracias!


----------



## Bernardoepa

Buenas tardes*. ¿P*or casualidad tiene la referencia de este COF EK73537I093A*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes

Bernardoepa dijo:


> Buenas tardes*. ¿P*or casualidad tiene la referencia de este COF EK73537I093A*?*


Solo así, pero no viene enumerado.
Posiblemente la numeración de pads sea como todos los que vienen en pares.


----------



## yagc101

Saludos amigos estoy buscando el datasheet del COF RM92A32FF


----------



## D@rkbytes

Como ese COF no es lateral va a ser muy difícil conseguir información.
Suelen venir ya en la tarjeta del panel LCD, y aunque se puede conseguir como parte única, lo que procede es realizar el bonding del nuevo sin necesidad de requerir información.
No es como en los COF laterales que disponen de puntos de prueba.


----------



## mariano82

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Les proporciono esta información muy importante que he ido recopilando sobre los chip COF (*C*hip *O*n *F*ilm)
> O sea, esos pequeños chips que se usan para multiplexar las señales digitales de imagen en los paneles LCD.
> No se trata de información sobre cómo funcionan, sino de los puntos de prueba para sus voltajes de operación.
> Más que nada se incluyen fotos de los COF laterales que muchas veces llegan a fallar por pistas rotas sobre el vidrio del LCD.
> Cuando esto sucede se podrán notar fallas como pantalla en blanco, oscurecimiento progresivo o líneas horizontales de colores, entre otras.
> Lo que se suele hacer ante estos casos es, realizar un puente con alambre muy fino desde la tarjeta T-CON hasta el punto que perdió su voltaje en el chip COF.
> 
> Esta información les será muy útil cuando necesiten encarar este tipo de fallas en los LCD de los televisores actuales.
> 
> Nota importante: No olviden que se deben descargar todos los archivos para poder descomprimir el contenido con WinRAR.


hola amigo, tengo un hisense que se le salio el cof lateral, lleva 5 y se le salio el primero de abajo, el cof modelo NT61303H-C52A2B, sabras de alguna solucion alternativa o si o si hay que volvera soldarlo? gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes

Los chip COF no se pueden soldar, se usa una máquina especial bastante costosa.
El proceso se llama Bonding y es complicado.
De tarjeta a chip, se puede, pero de chip a panel LCD, no.


----------



## mariano82

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Los chip COF no se pueden soldar, se usa una máquina especial bastante costosa.
> El proceso se llama Bonding y es complicado.
> De tarjeta a chip, se puede, pero de chip a panel LCD, no.


*¿O *sea que hay que cambiar el lcd completo*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes

Sí, así es. Lo cual a veces no es costeable.


----------

